# Got an offer but just a little more information



## jmusic88 (5 Jul 2011)

Hi all,

Firstly, I have been visiting this forum information and I always found what I need. However, I cannot find the following questions that I am about to ask. I did find some vague answers but I want to ask you all who is reading this straight up. So thank you for all your answers.

So I recently got an offer on the phone for an EME (Electrical and Mechanical Engineering) officer for direct entry. I know the locations that I might be posted and that`s  fine with me. However, here are my questions:

1) I would like to get placed in petawawa or Borden ontario. But let`s say I get placed in Edmonton. How long do I have to wait until I can request a location change?
2) When can I take time off during my first year or 2 of training to see my girlfriend, family.. etc?
3) Do EME officers still get a signing bonus? I researched about this but the answer was back in 2005 so it may of changed. I remember it was said that EME officers would receive $40,000 signing bonus. Is this still effective?

Thank you all,
Johnny


----------



## Ayrsayle (5 Jul 2011)

I can answer some of these questions, but I'm sure someone will fill in the gaps I leave.

While it might be nice to be placed in particular locations, the best you can do is request. The military is free to place you where THEY wish to place you, and all your requests to be moved may or may not be effective.

It is my understanding you can take time off using your paid leave - you put in your request and it is approved or denied based on operational needs at the time (you do however get paid time off, it just might not be exactly when you want it - again, you can always request and see what they say). I would expect that your time off for the first 2 years (IE, occupational training) will be around your training schedule, etc.

No idea about the compensation - have to ask your recruiter or the CFRC.

Congrats about the job offer though! I hope this means the rest of us will hear shortly as well.


----------



## jmusic88 (5 Jul 2011)

Yeah of course. I do understand that the military will choose my location, I was just wondering if there is a certain time after I have been placed where I can request a location move. Usually the military places CF members to where they are in need of engineers or whichever field they need. So maybe after a year or whichever time period they have placed me, I can request to be moved somewhere else.

And thank you! best luck for you and all of you who are looking to get an offer from the CF!






			
				Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> I can answer some of these questions, but I'm sure someone will fill in the gaps I leave.
> 
> While it might be nice to be placed in particular locations, the best you can do is request. The military is free to place you where THEY wish to place you, and all your requests to be moved may or may not be effective.
> 
> ...


----------



## medicineman (5 Jul 2011)

If you're on course, you'll be directed when to take leave...when you're posted to a unit, depending on which one, there will likely be leave blocks set aside for the unit to get their vacation in.  As well, unless you're in the field or have been a bad boy or girl, you usually get weekends off.

As for postings, you can ask all you want to go wherever...however, the service will decide where and when you go somewhere based largely on their needs and wants first and yours a distant last.  My guess is you'll get Pet if you ask for it, but hey, the only posting I asked for and got was one of 7 presented to me that weren't on my preference list and told "the place you pick is the place you're going to". 

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## AERO2012 (6 Jul 2011)

Congratulations!

According to our local CFR recruiting allowances are given to the qualified applicants for specific trades. The following info (extracted from the DND website) should answer your question. 


<<Recruiting allowances are governed by Treasury Board policy and are specific to military occupations that are designated ‘under-strength’. These allowances offer either a rank and/or monetary incentive to qualified applicants enrolling in the Canadian Forces. They were implemented to attract pre-qualified individuals to the Canadian Forces, thus reducing the amount of time that they would normally spend in initial occupational training. There are three specific programs offered:

Post-secondary Diploma or Certificate: Up to $10,000 can be awarded to eligible applicants who possess a designated academic qualification – a college diploma in specified studies or a technical certificate from an academic institution – that would allow them to bypass most, or all, of the initial occupation training in one of the designated under strength military occupations of their choice. 

Civilian Trade Qualification: Up to $20,000 can be awarded to applicants who have earned a civilian trade-qualified federal or provincial ‘ticket’ that is equivalent to the advanced occupational training (at least qualification level 5), thus allowing them to bypass initial occupation training. 

Military Occupation Qualification: Up to $20,000 is available to Regular Force re-enrolees or Reserve Force members who undertake a component transfer into any one of the designated under strength military occupations. 

Once a year, all military occupations are reviewed to determine their relative ‘health’ or ‘strength’ based on previous attrition projections. Occupations that are considered ‘distressed’ (i.e., with no hope of recovery through the normal recruiting process) are considered for recruiting allowances under the Compensation and Benefit Instructions.

After the Chief of the Defence Staff approves the final list of occupations that are eligible for recruiting allowances, a Canadian Forces General Message is released (normally in the March timeframe) announcing the occupations and classifications that are eligible for an allowance in the following fiscal year; the qualifications that are required to receive an allowance; and the compensation that each eligible candidate is to be awarded. This policy remains in effect for one year, from 1 April until 31 March the following year, and does not change during that period. The Canadian Forces Recruiting Group then communicates this information to Recruiting Centres across the country who are responsible for informing any potential applicants.>>


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2011)

The CANFORGEN is out regarding understrength trades and EME Officer isn't on it, but then again, neither is Medical Officer.  CBI 205.525 may be of assistance as it mentions both Medical Officer _and_ Engineering Officer recruiting allowances.

http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgcb/cbi/pdf/CBI_205_Sec_3.pdf


----------



## jmusic88 (6 Jul 2011)

Hey there,

That link is not working? Weird.. and thank you!



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The CANFORGEN is out regarding understrength trades and EME Officer isn't on it, but then again, neither is Medical Officer.  CBI 205.525 may be of assistance as it mentions both Medical Officer _and_ Engineering Officer recruiting allowances.
> 
> http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgcb/cbi/pdf/CBI_205_Sec_3.pdf


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jul 2011)

jmusic88 said:
			
		

> That link is not working? Weird..



It works, it is just not an internet link.


----------



## jmusic88 (6 Jul 2011)

Thank you for your reply!

Why do you think (your guess) is that I will get petawawa if I will request it? Do they need EME officers in that location? My top 2 choices will be either Borden, ON or Petawawa, ON.

Do you know how long will I have to wait after I get posted to request a relocation?

Thank You!
-Johnny




			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> If you're on course, you'll be directed when to take leave...when you're posted to a unit, depending on which one, there will likely be leave blocks set aside for the unit to get their vacation in.  As well, unless you're in the field or have been a bad boy or girl, you usually get weekends off.
> 
> As for postings, you can ask all you want to go wherever...however, the service will decide where and when you go somewhere based largely on their needs and wants first and yours a distant last.  My guess is you'll get Pet if you ask for it, but hey, the only posting I asked for and got was one of 7 presented to me that weren't on my preference list and told "the place you pick is the place you're going to".
> 
> ...


----------



## jmusic88 (6 Jul 2011)

What do you mean not an internet link?
I guess you can only access it within your network?



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It works, it is just not an internet link.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jul 2011)

jmusic88 said:
			
		

> What do you mean not an internet link?



You answered yourself.....



> I guess you can only access it within your network?


----------



## jmusic88 (6 Jul 2011)

Yeah I tend to do that.. haha.. thank you btw!



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You answered yourself.....


----------



## canada94 (6 Jul 2011)

jmusic88 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Why do you think (your guess) is that I will get petawawa if I will request it? Do they need EME officers in that location? My top 2 choices will be either Borden, ON or Petawawa, ON.
> 
> ...



Although I don't have a direct answer, when I see questions as such asked it usually has the same answer;

The Forces will try their best to place you at your specified locations however, the needs of the Forces out weighs your choices. Essentially I could be wrong, and if anyone has anything to the contrary to post I'll back track.

- Mike

EDIT: Spelling mis-hap


----------



## dapaterson (6 Jul 2011)

There are also a fair number of EME positions in Ottawa/Hull, working on procurement projects; depending on your interests, that could also be a location to request, though they generally prefer junior officers with at least one stop in field units prior to posting them to Ottawa.


----------



## jmusic88 (7 Jul 2011)

Ottawa is where I actually want to end up.. so I will obviously request it but if I get a different location, at least I know I have a chance of landing Ottawa in the future.

We will see!

Thanks
- Johnny



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> There are also a fair number of EME positions in Ottawa/Hull, working on procurement projects; depending on your interests, that could also be a location to request, though they generally prefer junior officers with at least one stop in field units prior to posting them to Ottawa.


----------



## medicineman (7 Jul 2011)

The reason I say if you ask for Pet you'll likely get it is that it's not an always highly sought after posting for alot of trades.

MM


----------



## jmusic88 (7 Jul 2011)

Ah I see.. the only reason why I want it because its close to Ottawa. We will see I guess...!



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> The reason I say if you ask for Pet you'll likely get it is that it's not an always highly sought after posting for alot of trades.
> 
> MM


----------



## jmusic88 (9 Jul 2011)

Hey guys,

So I am going to accept my offer on Monday.  But I do have a few more questions regarding length of training. I have been researching this but I can`t find straight answers. Maybe you guys know.

BMOQ is 15 weeks for DEO. I know that, so continuing with the training here are my questions:
1. How long is Phase II: Common Army Phase in gagetown?
2. How long is Phase III: Basic Military Occupation Training I ? And where would this be held? I keep finding answers like Borden and Petawawa.
3. How long is Phase IV: Basic Military Occupation Training II ? Same as above, where?

Thank you again,
Johnny


----------

